
How I reverse-engineered Google Docs to play back any document's keystrokes - tomkwok
http://features.jsomers.net/how-i-reverse-engineered-google-docs/#
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8562483](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8562483)

